# Let's play a game



## bill

You take a photo and post here. Then we will all guess what the photo is and the first winner will post the next photo for us to guess. Get it? This is a example. I will post a image BUT this time I will give the answer. This one will be easy because it's just an example.


----------



## bill

*Answer*

Kennedy Half Dollar. Easy right?
Now I would get to pick the next photo to post. One more sample.


----------



## bill

*A close up of a video card*

or any computer board name would be fine.
OK, everyone ready, I will start. I will keep it simple until we know if anyone wants to play. What is this?


----------



## Kauffballs

some type of winding?


----------



## bill

*Yes, winding*

but what is the object? OK, I'll give it to you. It was a screw. Now you get to post one for us to guess.


----------



## bill

Here is the screw


----------



## Hop

Here is an easy one.

--Hop


----------



## galbayfisher

Is that a kernal of Corn????


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

the inside of a seed


----------



## bill

I believe after giving some thought, it a half of a peanut.


----------



## Hop

bill said:


> I believe after giving some thought, it a half of a peanut.


Big Flat skiff is close but, Bill got it right.
The inside of a planters dry roasted peanut!! Now wheres my beer?
--Hop


----------



## bill

OK, another easy one. I took this one last summer.


----------



## Hop

I'd guess lady bug.
--Hop


----------



## bill

Hop, you are correct.


----------



## Hop

Ok, Here is another one i just took..

--Hop


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Target?


----------



## Hop

Nope not a target. Keep guessing!
--Hop


----------



## pelican

Paper ... money, maybe?


----------



## Blue Water Ho

That was my first guess


pelican said:


> Paper ... money, maybe?


----------



## bill

Image showing the watermark on a $20.00 bill


----------



## Hop

pelican said:


> Paper ... money, maybe?


Your getting closer! What kind of paper money! 
lol 
--Hop


----------



## Hop

bill said:


> Image showing the watermark on a $20.00 bill


Bill Got it.
Here is the original pic.
--Hop


----------



## bill

OK, now were cooking. This is 2 images of the same thing. Maybe getting a little harder.


----------



## Hop

Oh man... Ok i guess table salt.
--Hop


----------



## bill

You to it Hop. Table salt. I thought it would have been harder. I got one ready for next time though...


----------



## bill

Well Hop should be making this post but I'll throw one out to keep this moving.


----------



## Profish00

tooth pic


----------



## bill

*Profish00 correct*

your turn


----------



## Hop

*I'll go.. lol*

Here is one for y'all.
This one can be hard to guess at times.
lol
--Hop


----------



## bill

at first I thought a straw, then I think maybe a tube worm of some sort.


----------



## Hop

Nope! Keep guessing! And remember.. Aim small miss small! ROFL!
--Hop


----------



## Profish00

sorry guy's worked in the field all day:brew2:


----------



## bill

a fuzzy shot glass?


----------



## Hop

Nope! Do ya give up?
--Hop


----------



## bill

I give.


----------



## Hop

*Bullseye!!!*

Remember aim small miss small! ROFL!
--Hop


----------



## bill

Haha..good one, I seriously thought something like that. LOL You want to go again? I need to find something here to shoot.


----------



## bill

Can you think of anything you want to see up close...I mean real close?


----------



## galbayfisher

*the maze*

can anybody play?

how about this one?


----------



## BillLovesFishin

A scrubbing pad?


----------



## galbayfisher

*too easy*

close enough. it was a sponge. tag, your next.


----------



## pelican

seine?


----------



## BillLovesFishin

WOOOO!!! HOOOO! I'll have to wait till I get home to put my picture up.


----------



## bill

*Game is open to everyone*

the winner should post the next picture for us to guess. BillLovesFishing is next.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

*Finaly, Here it is.*

It's the best I could do at 10:00 last night.


----------



## bill

Looks like a windshield on a race car.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

bill, you are correct. I had to crop this pic because it was too big. Dale Jr. #8 Bud car


----------



## bill

LOL, now I have to find an image. Did you take that pic?


----------



## BillLovesFishin

bill, I took that picture last night. It is a picture of a model I put to gether. I set my camera on the lowest setting and I still had to crop my pictures to post them. I need to check my software to see if I can save the pic in a smaller format. I've had my camera for 2 years and I'm still learning.


----------



## bill

Here are two pictures of the same thing. I took the first one and thought it might be too hard, so I took another and it might now make it too easy. We'll see.


----------



## BertS

match?


----------



## bill

*Ding Ding Ding*

we have another winner. It's a paper match. Good job. Your turn.


----------



## BertS

not too hard?


----------



## bill

a towel?


----------



## Blue Water Ho

a sleeve?


----------



## BillLovesFishin

sweater?


----------



## BillLovesFishin

Blanket? Throw?


----------



## bill

windsock or maybe a girls leg warmer?


----------



## Bobby

How did you get a picture of my underware


----------



## Hop

I guess a babys hat. Or floppy lookin santas cap that has stripes.. Not sure what they are called.
--Hop


----------



## bill

another guess then I give up, a scarf.


----------



## galbayfisher

okay, we give. can you zoom out a bit and give us another chance?


----------



## Tall Steve

I guess a bean bag chair or other large pillow


----------



## Freshwaterman

*To keep the game moving......*

Try this one. It's my first attempt and I think it'll prove too easy.


----------



## bill

ISeeSpots, my guess is hair.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

Hair piece


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Bills correct*

Here it is. I need to learn how to edited pictures better.


----------



## bill

Cool, give me a few minutes and I will post one.


----------



## bill

Getting harder now.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Looks like something saudered (sp?)to me.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Maybe part of a boat cleat?...............................later,Dave


----------



## bill

Nope and nope. Need a hint?? Ya'll are thinking WAY too big. I shoot macro or is it micro?? Tiny.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

I got it now. The eye of a needle............................later,Dave


----------



## bill

Correct, a sewing needle. I would post a pic but I think everyone knows what a needle looks like...lol

I can take some good (scary) bug pictures.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Ill post up in just a minute..........................later,Dave


----------



## Blue Water Ho

*Here you go*

I hope it turns out. I dont know how hard this one will be.


----------



## bill

*Focus!!!*

Lol


----------



## Profish00

teeth


----------



## bill

Chinese food?


----------



## MT Stringer

Ice cubes from the fridge, shot under flourescent lighting. 
Mike


----------



## Hop

Looks like ice cubes in a Jack and coke maybe?
--Hop


----------



## Hop

Looks like mike beat me..

I did find something cool today though.
I'm sure you've seen the pics of the snow in galveston from christmas.
I looked at one pretty close because i use it as a desk top screen.
The first pic is the original.
The second is the area i'm talking about.
And the third is my crappy rendition in photoshop.. It's late and i'm on meds for a cold.. lol
Do you belive in the ghost from christmas past?


----------



## bill

Mike thats a great guess, I never saw it (makes you wonder where I have been eating chinese food). Cool pic Hop, I will have to look at it closer and run some things to see what I can find. I see the woman. Cool


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Yup Mike got it but so did Hop, it is ice and coke under flourescent lighting. LOL........later,Dave


----------



## bill

Hop, do you have any more pictures taken with that camera the same time/day? It appears that something was on the lens and just happen to follow the line curve to the front house bush. Optical. I would like to see some more images. At first I was thinking it was from the flash through a glass source but I don't see any, could have been in a car. That would account for the curve.


----------



## bill

One more thing. This is what really gets me. You have two cars. Car #1 is close, next to the stop sign. Car #2 is the far car in the driveway. If you look at the regular image, you can not see all of car #2 (back end or rear tires) because car#1 is covered with snow and should block any view from this angle. Now look at the image I posted and you can see the full detail lines of car #2, that should not happen.


----------



## bill

I know there is motion involved because of the tail lights on the truck. The snow around the truck tires is undisturbed.


----------



## Hop

The photos have not been doctored in my opinion. I got them in a email with several other photos from christmas. I'm not sure who took them or if the photos i have are all from the same camera. Here is the full res images sent to me in an email..
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/snow/
I was just looking in that one pic and i thought it looked cool. I know it has to be a reflection off of something. The tail lights on the other car are all blurry. So it could have been a reflection off of the moving car that caused it.
--Hop


----------



## bill

I don't think they are "doctored" either, I think it just happens to be a optical illusion. I like looking at these type of mystery images. It gets my brain to work.


----------



## Hop

I think the reflection is off the headlight of the car coming down the street. If you notice it's hidden behind the tree. As soon as they took the picture the shutter stayed open long enough to let a little light into the lens just as the car passed. LMAO! Sounds good!
--Hop


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ

*OK, whats this?*

My belly button. :spineyes:


----------



## Profish00

fart simpson


----------



## Blue Water Ho

*Heres one to keep the game going*

Good luck.


----------



## pelican

I keep looking at it, Dave, but can't get the vision of a huge red catapillar outa my head.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Your getting warmer but, nope.........................later,Dave


----------



## bill

Old mechanical pencil?
Soft plastic lurer?


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Nope and
nope.
Ill give yall a clue its alive............................later,Dave


----------



## Hop

I say crab leg. Or maybe a dragon fly tail...
--Hop


----------



## Blue Water Ho

*And we got a weiner............HOP*

I took this in my backyard around the pond


----------



## pelican

Pretty cool ... it lives! lol


----------



## bill

Good one, I was thinking freshwater bass worm...LOL


----------

